# AKC Agility Regulation Changes



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

The AKC has approved new agility regulations, which can be viewed toward the end here: http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/0510.pdf

Implementation dates are staggered: 09/01/2010, 01/01/2012 and 07/01/2012. 


Some of the changes: 

A-Frame: Lowered to 5 feet for 4 & 8 inch dogs.

Shorter collapsed tunnel/chute

Pause table: Sit/Down no longer required; judge's count starts once all 4 paws touch the table

Tire: Jump height shall be set one jump height lower than the bar jump height. 

Course Time: 8 & 24 inch dogs are given more time

PACH title approved (I believe it will take the place of the PAX)

No placement multiplier for MACH points.

Mandatory 24” weave poles (1/1/2012)

Lifetime achievement awards (7/1/2012)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My thoughts...in general I like the changes as I think they improve the safety of the sport. Particular thumbs-up to the 24" weaves.

The one-height-lower tire is good but I would prefer mandating a breakaway tire and keeping the jump height.

I do not like the pause table change...feel it waters down the obstacle too much. I liked the sit/down as it showed some degree of self-control on the course.

Definitely a fan of the PACH, ie. Preferred dogs being given more "prestige"

The A-Frame...I don't know, it seems like at least at places that use a good surfacing technique, the small dogs don't have much trouble with this obstacle. I don't run toy dogs so I can't really say. It'll be another height-change time waster but at least it's only once...for now.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

a link: http://blog.magicagoldens.com/2010/05/changes-to-akc-agility-regulations.html

a thought: yea on weave poles, T2B, nay on tire.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah that's a much better link, thanks lol


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Shaina said:


> My thoughts...in general I like the changes as I think they improve the safety of the sport. Particular thumbs-up to the 24" weaves.
> 
> The one-height-lower tire is good but I would prefer mandating a breakaway tire and keeping the jump height.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about the pause table. I went to lengths to train an automatic down on the table and plan to keep it that way. I've heard good things about the 24" weave poles. Tag is the biggest papillon on the planet (15 pounds and not an ounce of fat; if anything he's underweight), and a good 14-15 inches at the shoulder. He does fine with the A-frame, and the teeny tiny papillon in the advanced class has NO problems with the A-frame on the tallest setting.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Not thrilled with a lot of these..

I don't like that the table is no longer non-positional; think it waters down the obstacle, like some people already said. Also don't like the tire change; not quite sure I understand it. If the dog has been taught to jump through a 20" high tire, why should it be changed to 16"?

Also the A-Frame thing is dumb.. they would have been better off mandating a rubber coating on the A-Frame.

Not really sure why they're no longer judging the up DW contact either... judging it prevents bad approaches and possible injuries, IMO.

One thing I'm VERY happy about is that the judge now has the option to replace the panel jump with a bar jump in the event of bad weather. After trialing one weekend in the wind, this is a very good move.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Shaina said:


> The AKC has approved new agility regulations, which can be viewed toward the end here: http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/0510.pdf
> 
> Implementation dates are staggered: 09/01/2010, 01/01/2012 and 07/01/2012.
> 
> ...


Lower the A-frame for teacup sized dogs: I would agree with this. Ever see a 4lb. yorkie or maltese try to make it to the top? Plus AKC maybe losing the teacup dogs to TDAA, which is a fast growing venue. 

Shorter chutes: My guess would be so that it will take up less space on the course thus allowing for more options in course layouts.

Pause table: I have heard that they are talking about eliminating it all together in the future. 

Tire jump: I agree they should mandate a break away tire instead of lowering the jump height. 

Course time: I agree that 8" dogs should have more time. Not so sure about
24" (my dogs jump 24" and time is not an issue.)


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am not showing in AKC but in AAC in Canada and they shortened the chute and are going to 24" weaves in around Sept. this year. Our club just recently purchased a set of the 24" weaves but I haven't tried them yet. I think it is probably a good idea for the larger dogs but am curious to see how it effects the smaller dogs as obviously Remmy is going to have to take extra steps between each weave pole so will have to learn a new rhythm.

What have other people found with the wider weave poles and their small dogs?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> Pause table: I have heard that they are talking about eliminating it all together in the future.


Why? I hope not! I think the table is a great training challenge and really shows the self-control of the dog.. also gives handlers a place to catch their breath on course.. I'm thin, but my lung capacity sucks


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not an agility competitor, though I'm a fan of the sport.

Any idea on why they would do away with the pause table? Doesn't seem to be any kind of safety issue, and I wouldn't imagine it would be "too hard" considering what the rest of the sport entails from teams. 

Seems like an odd thing to do. 

Also, forgive my ignorance, but why is the weave pools at 24" a good idea? Just wondering. If I ever buy some weave pools for Wally to have fun with, I'd want to get a good width. Mostly for safety?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

The only things I can think of for doing away with the pause table are

- inconsistencies in judging it (the judge counts down 5,4,3,2,1,GO and I can't imagine it's exactly the same each time).. though they did talk about making it automatic, too
- makes the trial move faster.. 5 seconds pause table for 300+ dogs at a show, time adds up.

24" spaced weave poles are MUCH safer for bigger dogs who had to really bend to get through 21" or 22" poles, but they are harder for small dogs.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> The only things I can think of for doing away with the pause table are
> 
> - inconsistencies in judging it (the judge counts down 5,4,3,2,1,GO and I can't imagine it's exactly the same each time).. though they did talk about making it automatic, too
> - makes the trial move faster.. 5 seconds pause table for 300+ dogs at a show, time adds up.
> ...


Bingo! The trial moves faster.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

But AKC suddenly has this whole obsession with IFC/International stuff.. so why would they get rid of the table if it's used in Euro competition?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kyllobernese said:


> What have other people found with the wider weave poles and their small dogs?


I have several friends with papillons, a couple westies, and a yorkie...all have said it's not harder it's just a bigger adjustment for them since 2" is farther for them, proportionally. Once they had been introduced to the new length they were fine.


----------

